# A couple of Ford backhoe questions



## Hoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

I recently got a Ford backhoe, and I've been trying to figure out what model tractor it is. I've got intact plates for the loader (19-525) and the backhoe (19-389). On the Loader there's faded lettering Ford 515, but for all I know, this could be a Franken Ford. I've read other posts where the differences aren't more than the front axle. My first question is what model is the tractor? My second question has to do with the dump controller on the loader. The pressure spiked and blew out the bottom of the dump controller. I've got all of the parts to rebuild the controller, I was wondering if anyone had any tips on the best way to rebuild it. Should I remove the whole controller and rebuild it off of the tractor, or is it possible to rebuild it while still attached? I've got a clamp that I was going to used to compress the spring while I'm reattaching the snap ring. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Here are some pictures of the beast with several of the front axle from different angles...


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Get the tractor's Model Number and Production Code:
http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

If I had to guess I would say it is a 4400. But do as Hacke suggests and get the numbers for us. There may still be a foil tag under the hood - above the battery that gives the info.
If it is no longer there then look on the right side of the bell housing - just above and aft of the starter. They will be hard to see behind the loader frame and you will likely need to scrape some paint and crud off to read them. They are HAND STAMPED (not cast into) and look like those in this photo. Sorry, I can't help with your hydraulic valve.


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Ultradog, I finally found the stamp. It was covered by crud. The Model Number: DU112K. If I'm reading this properly, it's a D (4000), U (I'm assuming U is for Utility as opposed to using the number 40), 1 (Diesel which is correct), 12 (Don't have a clue), K (6/4 Manual Reversing which is also correct). 

Is there a way to get a more exact model? Meaning, is it a 4000 or 4500, etc? Looking at TractorData.com, it seems more like a 4500 than a 4000.

Thanks


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hacke said:


> Get the tractor's Model Number and Production Code:
> http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html


Thank you for your reply, between you and Ultradog, I was able to finally find the stamp.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Take look at Noveau *******'s pdf:
http://nouveauredneck.mywebcommunity.org/

DU1 = 515, Industrial-Utility, 1975-1976, 201 cubic inch
1 = Diesel
2 = Transmission driven P.T.O., 540 rpm
K = 6x4 manual reversing transmission

Now you can find the correct parts lists at New Holland:
https://partstore.agriculture.newho...1954bce52e2ca49c&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr65282

Some parts may be depending on the assembly date (if so, it is mentioned in the Part Name column). Therefore it is good to have the Production Code as well.

The loader:
https://partstore.agriculture.newho...e2ca49c&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr53325ag4883933

The backhoe:
https://partstore.agriculture.newho...e2ca49c&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr92182ag4892048


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hacke,

Thank you very much! Being able to find the right parts easily was my primary reason for wanting to know the model. 

Thanks!


----------

